# Burda patterns



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Have any of you used Burda patterns? My DGD found the "perfect dress" for her prom but just looking at the instruction sheet it looks like a bear! Least I have plenty of time to get it figured out. She doesn't want the bow on the shoulder but this is what she wants. What do y'all think?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've never heard of that company, BUT it used to be that Vogue had the MOST horrible patterns...difficult to follow, many times 4-5 pieces when the OTHER patterns would have only one or two for the same part.

Vogue made clothing had EXCELLENT drape and fit, flow to the design, and looked like the clothing had come from a VERY high end store. If this pattern company has lots of pieces, it may very well turn out the same!

Mon


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When in doubt, make a prototype. Burda are more complicated than Simplicity, but less so than Vogue.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, ladies. The patterns are European designs and are supposed to be very high fashion. I am definitely going to make a prototype to make sure it fits her correctly. She is a tall girl but rather slender so this should look really nice on her. Her main thing was she didn't want anything that would be revealing but still very pretty and formal looking for prom. The only store I have found Burda patterns is Hancock Fabrics or online. I'll keep everybody posted on how it goes.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck. Kudos to her for finding a beautiful, yet conservative, style. My dd is looking at formals for homecoming and I'll have to show her this one.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Thing to do on difficult/complicated patterns is to just FOCUS on just ONE step at a time....makes life SO much easier!

Mon


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

are Burda patterns the ones that do not include a seam allowance in the cutting lines?


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

If you are concerned about buying a Burda pattern look at Butterick 5987http://butterick.mccall.com/filebin/images/product_images/Full/B5987.jpg


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

gwithrow said:


> are Burda patterns the ones that do not include a seam allowance in the cutting lines?


I know that the older Burda patterns do not include a seam allowance, but they did have instructions for altering the pattern based on body measurements, in order to tailor the fit. The ones I've used were not any more difficult than similar clothing pieces from other pattern makers.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

StL.Ed said:


> I know that the older Burda patterns do not include a seam allowance, but they did have instructions for altering the pattern based on body measurements, in order to tailor the fit. The ones I've used were not any more difficult than similar clothing pieces from other pattern makers.


Thanks so much, the guide sheet looks complicated but I have sewn for years and if they aren't any more complicated than other patterns I can handle it. I have even done Vogue patterns and they can be a bear if you don't do them just one step at a time. Swore I'd never do one of them again but, of course the last one was a blazer which is rough anyway.


----------

